
The 10 Easiest Ways to Keep Ubuntu System Clean - rayascott
https://www.fossmint.com/keep-ubuntu-system-clean/
======
dsr_
Uses sudo for something that should absolutely not require it.

Mostly advocates removing packages and clearing caches, but doesn't provide
necessary guidance on judging when that's desirable.

Overall: not a useful article.

------
durzagott
This reminds me of the old Digg articles where everything was a numbered list.
"Top 5 life hacks everyone should know", etc

This kind of submission is just spam, in my opinion.

